# Removing html from a post with mobile



## AlwaysLost (Mar 15, 2017)

So I just posted a really cool article but it was full of affiliate links I don't get any money from is there a way to remove the HTML from a post quickly and easily from an article for the safety of stpers?


----------



## DrewSTNY (Mar 15, 2017)

I usually copy the text of the article out into notepad (text editor) then paste it where ever. I do this for recipes a lot.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 15, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> I usually copy the text of the article out into notepad (text editor) then paste it where ever. I do this for recipes a lot.



That worked thanks


----------

